# A/c Covers



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Trailer will be stored outside over the winter. Are covers just for storage or for use while in transit as well? Benefits?

Many thanks.
Bruce


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Trailer will be stored outside over the winter. Are covers just for storage or for use while in transit as well? Benefits?
> 
> Many thanks.
> Bruce


Take them off to travel, or the wind might "assist" you with the task.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Trailer will be stored outside over the winter. Are covers just for storage or for use while in transit as well? Benefits?
> 
> Many thanks.
> Bruce


Take them off to travel, or the wind might "assist" you with the task.








[/quote]
id have to agree....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Only in a Hail storm.


----------

